# texturing help



## dan (Nov 4, 2010)

does ayone know where to get drywall combs in the united states ? im in Wa. and cant find any,or anyone that even knows what the hell im even talking about. i made me a set,but i want a real set that has diffrent styles. help!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't know if these combs are what you're looking for, but check out p.17 of Advanced's online catalogue: http://www.advance-equipment.com/2009-painting.pdf


----------

